# Smoker Extinguishing



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

I stuff a cork in in it!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Cork.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A wad of green grass in the spout... and I put it in a tin box I bought from Betterbee...


----------



## Galaxy (Jun 10, 2007)

I cut a six inch piece of a limb that is just a little larger in diameter than the smoker opening. Then I whittled one end of the stick down to where it will fit tight into the opening. It works great and is very easy to make.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Cork attached by a small chain to the smoker.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

A piece of crumpled aluminum foil stuffed into the opening.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Corn cob


----------



## B. Haning (Sep 14, 2007)

A stick same size as the top opening, and a small wad of newspaper between the bellows and the bottom air inlet. Blocking top and bottom openings makes it go out faster.
Ben


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you ever seen a pine cone after squirrels gnaw it? I keep a few of those around and use one as a plug. If I'm at an outyard, I have a galvanized pail with sand in its bottom. I put 'plug' in the smoker, the smoker in the pail and lock the cover on the pail and the pail rests in a cubby in the bed of the truck.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Just put it in the smoker box till it goes out on its own...or like everyone else has mentioned.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Well this has turned into a pretty hot thread. I like the all of your guyses ideas and will give me somthing to think of for next year, i was getting tired of stuffing grass in the end of mine, espicially when there was no grass around.


----------



## Don L (Oct 1, 2007)

A Empty 12 gauge shotgun shell fits in mine perfect to do the job.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

12 I can handle that Thanks Tony


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I put a perfect sized pine stick in the end of mine. I also bought a small galvanized pail from Lowes. The handle comes up and locks the lid in place on both sides. The pail is 12 in high and 11 in in diameter at the base. Looks like a small garbage can with a bucket type handle.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Most of my home acre is planted to dozens of different varieties of bamboo. I just cut a small piece the right diameter and push it into the smoker spout once I am done using it for that session.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Blue masking tape


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I have always torn off a piece of newspaper a tad bigger than the diameter of the smoker, open the top, lay it over the opening and close the top/lid over it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JordanM said:


> How do you extinguish your smoker after your done using it?
> 
> 
> I took this from another post:


I stuff some grass in the smoker hole or dump out the contents and pour water on them. If grass isn't available I put a stck in the hole and hope the embers are still alive when I get to the next yard.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I just wait till I need a puff or two, discover it went out on its own, and go home - it must be time to quit anyway.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

All of the above... well, I never tried the shotgun shell. I'll try that out.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

What's a smoker :scratch:


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

A 3/4" bolt 2" long has worked for me for years.
Walt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've whittled plugs, found sticks that fit perfectly, used corn cobs, found corks that fit, but I always seem to lose them. There's always some green grass around my hives when I'm using a smoker. Even right now, for reasons that defy logic.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Snapple tea cap with a screw ran through it (screw keeps it from sliding off since the spout is at an angle)
Seems to snuff it out ok, planning on upgrading to cork though


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Stick, whittled to fit the spout. Since I kicked over my smoker after I returned it to my shop I started putting the smoker in one of these Behrens metal cans when I put it away. That puts it out too.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

this is a 12 year old thread


----------

